
Video: Israeli Defense Contractor Reveals ‘Suicide’ Drone - orrhirschauge
https://www.calcalistech.com/ctech/articles/0,7340,L-3740287,00.html
======
kinsomo
"Suicide drone" is just a trendy name for really old technology. Most people
already know of them as "[guided] missiles."

